# 100% payout NOAA Chautauqua entry deadline



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dobass.com/2011WEBFORMS/NOAA/CHAUTAUQUA.html

Above are special details for the NY SUPER NOAA. Links contained therein.

Please note the mailed/paper entries must be *RECEIVED by SATURDAY 9/3*

I will not be available to collect mail and make deposits the week prior to the event.

You can currently, and also during the week of 9/3-10, enter this event online by credit card or paypal.
http://www.dobass.com/2011WEBFORMS/NOAA/2011NOAARULESONLINEPAYMENT.html

More NOAA info at:
http://www.dobass.com/100PERCENT.html

nip


----------



## Dinger (Aug 24, 2005)

Team Dinger entry is in the mail my friend!

Chautauqua = our favorite lake!

Ding and Son


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Heading a week and couple days out... field is at 52 teams.

1 in 52 shot at $5200!

1 in 5 shot at a 100% check!

Any entries not received by tomorrow (9/3) will have missed the mailed entry deadline.

You can still register ONLINE with credit cards up to Sat 9/10 for the event.

http://www.dobass.com/2011WEBFORMS/NOAA/2011NOAARULESONLINEPAYMENT.html

http://www.dobass.com/2011WEBFORMS/NOAA/CHAUTAUQUA.html

Same day ramp pays are not accepted for this event.

Still getting calls from PA & NY anglers- should result in great turnout!

nip


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

i see it took 20.70lbs to win but thats all i can find nothing on the top ten and 2nd place to 10th and what was bib bass great job guys by the way hows the water up there still green and what was the water temp,thanks markfish


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

You'll get em tonight mark - had to sleep a little upon my return late last night 

cut weight 14 and half

temps upper sixties to low seventy

bloom is full force - burns skin and stinks


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

will get some rest i know it takes the juice out of ya thats for sure im hedding up weds at 3.am thanks mark


----------

